# Corn prices at Bucees????



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Quick question for you guys im trying to find out how much corn cost is at bucees in Luling i cannot find a good number to contact them. Thanks im headed to rocksprings in the morning.


----------



## huntinjunkie (Jul 26, 2009)

*corn price*

i dont know the # to bucces but i do know corn is 9.30 a bag at country boys in rocksprings !!!!!!! good luck bud


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

$9.75 on Tuesday here (I felt like I was raped)... Gonna be expensive come deer season. An hour ago, we were just talking about getting 4 pallets down in Nada. We have 9 corn feeders here, plus protein feeders although the 16% is still $10.25... 

Still not sure what the wheat & oats are going to run... May be a mute point if we don't get some rain...


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

I priced bucees but kept going west. Mummes in Hondo 8.5 a fifty.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know how much the corn is at Bucee's and I couldn't find a good phone number for them, but in Hondo, at both Mumme's and Lysse & Eckles, corn was $8.50 a bag (50#) yesterday. I know it's out of the way, but if you are gonna buy a lot of corn, it just might be worth it to go there. In fact, if you buy forty or more bags (one ton), both places knock off ten cents per bag. Might be something to think about.

DMW


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Can't say what it costs in Luling but last weekend Bucees in Wharton was$ 7.99/50.


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

2 weeks ago Luling Buccee's was $8.25/50

I went to Walmart last night, in Katy and they have the Deer Corn in stock again. $7.27 for a 30# bag. I haven't seen 30# bags before.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I am paying 9.30 a bag for 20% protein and about the same price for alfalfa pellets. Corn is 10.25 in harper. Looks like it need to stop at buccees when I start feeding corn again.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

$8.69 a bag yesterday at bucee's in luling.


----------



## Geedubya (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually buy in bulk at Schulz' in La Vernia (603 exit IIRC) on the south side of I-10. It's $11.50 a hundred. Mumme's in Hondo is $15.50 per hundred.

We usually get a ton at a time. Put it in 55 gallon drums and then either bag it or transfer it in 5 gal buckets. A little more work, but definitely a savings.

GWB


----------

